# Maitenance - Keeping what you have working



## prepperware (Jul 28, 2012)

This thread started off in a specific direction and became more general. I had to unclog a bathtub a while back. And thought " That's something I was not prepared for"... and as I started writing about this, it became the general topic of "Maintenance".

If there is a catastrophic event where we end up eating bugs and wearing loin cloths... this may be less important topic. But I don't think maintenance is addressed enough as a critical prepping issue. It requires skills and tools and materials... Everything needs to be maintained. Do you have basic carpentry tools? Do you have basic mechanical tools? Plumbing, sewing, etc... Do you have raw materials such as lumber, rope, wire, nails, glue, duct tape, cable ties, electrical wire, switches, outlets, light bulbs? Can you do simple maintenance of your vehicle? Oil change (oil /filters), tire inflation, brake fluid, transmission fluid... ? Gardening products... etc etc... 

I hope I'm opening up a multiple discussion topic... to get people thinking... If we do get into " Hard Times".... we 'll need to keep what we have working. Without some of the basics.. things will not work or last long...


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I have WD-40 and Duct tape so I'm prepared for anything... or is there some other secret item I should know about?


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Baling twine!


----------



## prepperware (Jul 28, 2012)

Well.. one thing you don't see people get is Aviation Safety Wire - It is a stainless steel safety wire used to secure bolt heads so they will not unscrew in flight (I'm an aviation mechanic)... It is Duct Tape's beautiful cousin... and brother of 550 paracord. It can permanently bind things and keep them working. 

WD-40 is a good light lubricant/cleaner... If you try to use WD40 in high friction areas it will fail. Do you have a good bearing grease? Not just for ball bearings but for any long term, high friction surfaces... or even light wear objects/ surfaces to protect from the elements etc.. My point is, there are basic things you will need that may keep critical components of survival working and you living. We will need to be able to make do with a limited number of tools, and if you don't have the basics covered in your maintenence tool kit, it could make a critical difference in your survival.

Rope, twine, and stirng are important too...


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

This topic could get out of hand! The list of things we need could go on forever!
Screws, nails, wire, twine, rope, oil, lubricants, preservatives, paint (how long is it good for?), stain (how long), tools (what happens when sears can't replace your socket or ratchet?), handles(ever break an axe/shovel handle? Can you make your own?), the ability to sharpen anything including a razor, ETC.....

I will stop there but a good starter to get the brain going on this important topic! Don't forget if the SHTF the hardware store/home depot/lowes/auto parts store/ETC.. won't be open for business any longer!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

One of the biggest skills post SHTF for the serious prepper is if you can break down a flat tire, patch it and re-inflate it. All preppers should know this basic mechanical skill and have the proper tools and equipment to do this at home and on the road.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Do all your own maintenance before SHTF.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

prepperware said:


> Well.. one thing you don't see people get is Aviation Safety Wire - It is a stainless steel safety wire used to secure bolt heads so they will not unscrew in flight (I'm an aviation mechanic)... It is Duct Tape's beautiful cousin... and brother of 550 paracord. It can permanently bind things and keep them working.
> 
> WD-40 is a good light lubricant/cleaner... If you try to use WD40 in high friction areas it will fail. Do you have a good bearing grease? Not just for ball bearings but for any long term, high friction surfaces... or even light wear objects/ surfaces to protect from the elements etc.. My point is, there are basic things you will need that may keep critical components of survival working and you living. We will need to be able to make do with a limited number of tools, and if you don't have the basics covered in your maintenence tool kit, it could make a critical difference in your survival.
> 
> Rope, twine, and stirng are important too...


We may have a few yards of Aviation Safety Wire on hand (hubby is aircraft engineer too), and yep it's right next the duct tape, WD40 and baling twine.


----------



## mtexplorer (Dec 14, 2012)

labotomi said:


> I have WD-40 and Duct tape so I'm prepared for anything... or is there some other secret item I should know about?


You forgot the bailing wire. It's great stuff to fix things


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I got some thick plastic sheeting to cover broken windows and outdoor duct tape to hold it in place. I read online that you can use clear nail polish to hold pieces of broken glass in place too.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

can always use more stuff and am always adding but for the most part I am now as I have always been prepared to keep things going by the seat of my pants. Starting doing it with dad on a bailing wire and chewing gum farm and it has just always stuck nothing ever gets thrown away until I have dissasembled and determined that there is no way I can get it going again. And lots of the time I do get it going again even if at reduced capacity or function. Just about all radioes tape players lamps fans space ehaters etc in the shop are retreads from the house I have wd 40 and duct taped back to life for a while longer.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I have non-electric tools (drills, saws, etc). I have 8 spare windows (I kept the originals when I replaced them). I have plastic sheeting, duct tape, pvc pipe in different sizes, four different glues, extra screen, tons of nails, screws, hardware of all types. Over the years, when I do some kind of repair, I buy extra. It is important to keep everything labeled and organized so you can find it. 

As for going out in your vehicle (Tweto's post) without having a spare, fix-a-fat, flares, a jack, water, a blanket, etc., I would not call myself a prepper if I didn't have those items in my truck at all times.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

prepperware said:


> Well.. one thing you don't see people get is Aviation Safety Wire - It is a stainless steel safety wire used to secure bolt heads so they will not unscrew in flight


We used the same thing on submarines but it wasn't called aviation safety wire, but simply "lockwire". I still have a couple of lockwire pliers that occasionally come in handy.

Honestly, I doubt anything I will be working on will require that sort of additional steps. I've also accomplished the same thing by taking a piece of keystock along one side of a hex bolt. That way the keystock can be removed and the bold head isn't damaged like it would be if it were tacked itself.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Many of the items mentioned I already have but not bought thinking of doomsday prepping. I stocked up due to price increases. For example, when the auto parts place has a sale on oil I would buy enough for 4 oil changes plus filters. Next sale I do the same, I have a good supply on hand now. Need new wiper blades? Buy 3 or 4 sets of them. Keep the receipt with them and compare what you paid for the old ones and what the new sale price is on the new ones.

For SHTF supplies, I make a trip to Lowe’s once every month or two and load a basket up with stuff I already have but know I will use in the future. I have two sets of just about everything. You’d be surprised at how fast you can accumulate rolls of clear and black plastic, 2x stock, screws/nails and all that. Just buy a little at a time and it does not hit the wallet as hard but you still fill the shed. Shovel break a handle? Check the shed, I bet there is a brand new fiberglass one in there. That gives you time before you NEED to fix the old one. Spring, summer and fall are for working outside, winter is for putting handles on shovels because it is too cold to work outside. There are also rainy days too.

I have been accelerating my store bought canned goods buying lately. That little inside voice is telling me to take stock and make sure I have plenty of ready to eats on hand.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Like Woody, I stock up on vehicle items when they are on sale. Anything to stretch a dollar!


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

My daddy passed on to me the pack rat gene. I'll save any scrap of wood, metal, extra screws, etc... If I see something useful on the side of the road, it goes in the truck. Duct tape and rope are plentiful in my shed. The only thing I'm not so prepared on for maintenance is the cars. Prolly should stock oil, fluids, and plugs for emergency. The rest is covered I believe.


----------



## OHprepper (Feb 21, 2012)

I have recently started scavenging the Appalachian dumps... Aka parks and roadsides... I have recently found trashed fridges i am saving for a rainy day.. aquaponics maybe?? I also got the pack rat gene... I keep telling myself im too organized to be a hoarder...so its "saving." One mans trash...and all that


----------



## BlacksmithKevin (Jan 15, 2013)

Leathermen, 550 cord, duct tape, and WD 40. What else do I need?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Lots of good stuff on here, for materials I would add some kind of epoxy like JBweld, hose clamps and pipe strapping. Have found a million uses for the strapping and hose clamps, not a big fan of epoxy but sometimes it is the only way.

For tools it is amazing what some vicegrips and a quality crescent can do. For everything else there is a hammer


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

swjohnsey said:


> Do all your own maintenance before SHTF.


:2thumb: I agree growing up in the country as I did with the nearest plumber, electrician, mechanic whatever 20 miles away it was just natural to learn to " do-it-yourself" So outside of a major heat/ Air problem or major vehicle issue ( newer vehicle) I can pretty much do about anything I need done, I'm a pretty fair small appliance repairman, carpenter, plumber and such. Can repair just about any small engine, lawnmower, weedeater, generator and such. I try to keep extra belts, hoses, clamps, electrical parts and such on hand just in case. Heck until I joined the military I thought everybody did that.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

For our tractors and vehicles I keep at least one spare of every regularly replaced part, from filters to gaskets etc. It is really easy to do, whenever you need a filter just buy two instead, or you can often get a good deal on a case if you think you will use that many eventually (try not to get stuck with a bunch of parts and no use for them). I also try to stock major parts like a starter for instance if I think it will have to be replaced in the foreseeable future. I also try to buy vehicles/machinery in the same make/model/year to have major parts available if necessary.

I do this now to avoid having to run to town for parts or worse yet it happens just when the parts store closes for the day/weekend but it also helps for emergencies.


----------



## prepare_survive_thrive (May 7, 2012)

Im wanting the journeyman series from klien, mechanic set from channellock and estwing hand tools.


----------



## simpleguy (Sep 3, 2012)

In my shop I have plenty of scrap lumber, steel and aluminum stock. Nuts, bolts nails screws, plumbing pipe and fittings. I don't throw anything away...lol.....I have 4-5 pieces of pipe fittings for everything I have in my house. I love keeping stuff like that and even better when I don't have to run to town to get supplies


----------



## Anvilandhammer (Apr 12, 2012)

C-clamps in every size x 2. Drill bits and taps in the hundreds is a must. I save everything as well and have made tools from broken tools. Clips and cotter pins. Hoses, pipes and fittings. ZIP TIES. I use em for everything. The list is endless. Ingenuity pays in times of need.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Had a low coolant light on my truck the other day and as I looked in my shed for a bottle of antifreeze. I realized I was missing some preps in the maintenance department. So off to the farm store to pickup a few things. 

I have plenty of bits of wood, metal, plumbing parts on hand, just realized I am a little lacking in the fluids/filter dept.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

cowboyhermit said:


> For our tractors and vehicles I keep at least one spare of every regularly replaced part, from filters to gaskets etc


I have spare oil and fuel filters for my Dodge Cummins Diesel. I also buy oil by the 55 gallon drum so it's always around when it's needed, not to mention it's a LOT cheaper by the drum as opposed to by the quart. I keep a spare serpentine belt and an extra set of break pads in the shed as well.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

The best forms of preparedness like UncleJoe just said, but also most of the other things mentioned like fixing things yourself, should actually SAVE you money.
I often hear people say that they can't AFFORD to be better prepared, WTH. I could not afford to live the hand to mouth, buy something the moment you need it, pay someone to fix it lifestyle.


----------



## northfarmer (Oct 18, 2012)

Double bump bailing wire,it was/is a important part in fixing things on the farm.

There is also something called jb weld,its two separate chemicals that mix together and can "weld"two pieces of metal together.Pretty useful.

Spark plugs and oil for engines.Although your fuel supply will likely run out before hand.

I would also be concerned about breaking wooden handles on hand tools,can't count the number of metal ended tools that have broken handles on my farm.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I can fix anything. If you understand why it works you can make it work.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

swjohnsey, you must be a VERY wealthy individual. I have been fixing things from circuit boards to heavy duty mechanics for a long time but somehow I think there might be a thing or two beyond my ability


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

Pretty handy around the house. I guess if I can't fix it, we don't really need it.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

Baling wire and binder twine, band-aids and bubblegum, twist ties and zip strips, Hoppe's #9 and cleaning kits, Leatherman and Swiss Army Knife, whet, dry, and oil stones, and my basic, "these tools worked on the looms and the printing presses" tool box. If these don't fix it, I probably don't have a clue how to do anything more than disassemble it and I'm REALLY good at that.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

cowboyhermit said:


> swjohnsey, you must be a VERY wealthy individual. I have been fixing things from circuit boards to heavy duty mechanics for a long time but somehow I think there might be a thing or two beyond my ability


No, poor. The wealthy throw it away when it breaks and buy another. Even your computer is just a box full of interchangeable parts. There are things I can't fix. Miniature electronics is one of 'em. To fix a digitial camera you need to be a clock maker.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm ok with small engines, chainsaw, lawn mower etc. for basic preventative maintenance, but must admit with vehicles they might as well be the shuttlecraft. I can use a chainsaw to rip lumber, and my wife really is a whiz at designing and drawing up structures, very talented. I just don't have the minds eye for it like she does. We are a heck of a team, she's definitely the brains of the outfit. I'm not to pretty but I can lift heavy things. I have a good tool collection tho it's not well organized. That's something I need to work on. Gorilla tape, super glue, and safety wire can take you a long ways.


----------



## prepperware (Jul 28, 2012)

If we think back 100 or so years... what the average farmer had to keep their farm working... that's what we will become. They delt in commodities that were always needed... FOOD.. and could trade for the things they could not produce themselves. If you have the skills and tools needed for more specialized crafts such as blacksmithing, woodworking/ cabinet making, ceramics, fabric/clothing making/repair, baking, soap making... etc... it would be a good thing.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

prepperware said:


> If we think back 100 or so years... what the average farmer had to keep their farm working... that's what we will become. They delt in commodities that were always needed... FOOD.. and could trade for the things they could not produce themselves. If you have the skills and tools needed for more specialized crafts such as blacksmithing, woodworking/ cabinet making, ceramics, fabric/clothing making/repair, baking, soap making... etc... it would be a good thing.


I sew, knit, crochet, bead and make jewelry, in addition to preparing, canning, freezing and dehydrating food. Given wood or pvc, basic tools for cutting either or both, odds and ends of nuts and bolts, and a couple of screen door type springs, the longer the better, I can make a primitive loom and weave fabric. Now I need to learn how to grow/process flax, shear sheep/alpaca/goats, and how to spin the fibers to use on a loom.


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

I know machining so I want a small lathe, and mill. I can fix almost anything as that is my job.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

The location of a good junk yard !


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

Wish I had a lathe.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I built a lathe as a teenager out of parts from scrapped farm machinery, 1 1/2" shaft, pillow block bearings, variable pulleys, salvaged electric motor. Worked great for wood and metal.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I have lusted after a lathe/mill/drill for a long time the money has never been there to get it. Maybe one day if things hold together long enough (that includes me)


----------



## prepperware (Jul 28, 2012)

jsriley... Maybe if you get your dream machine, you can start producing something that you can sell and start paying it off? 

I've been thinking about getting a used industrial sewing machine in good condition and starting to learn how to sew... I have a couple old singers that are very heavy duty but not to the level of the industrial types. I figure things will need to be repaired and even produced if our regular sources are unavailable. Ideally I'd like to get this and start practicing on something simple that may be marketable.. maybe enough to pay for the Sewing Machine?


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

I bought a 1956 Singer 401 off ebay for $75 because my wife would not let me use her machine. It is all metal gear driven and will sew through leather.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

prepperware said:


> jsriley... Maybe if you get your dream machine, you can start producing something that you can sell and start paying it off?
> 
> I've been thinking about getting a used industrial sewing machine in good condition and starting to learn how to sew... I have a couple old singers that are very heavy duty but not to the level of the industrial types. I figure things will need to be repaired and even produced if our regular sources are unavailable. Ideally I'd like to get this and start practicing on something simple that may be marketable.. maybe enough to pay for the Sewing Machine?


Unless you get an older (read pre-1980s) industrial sewing machine it is not worth the money. I have worked in a lot of costume shops and the rate we blew up the machines was ridiculous! But then sewing non stop for 8+ hours a day can really wear a machine out. My 1960s Kenmore and 1960s Singer can take the abuse a lot better. I did invest in leather belts rather than rubber for my machines. Leather can be replaced easier than rubber when SHTF.

That reminds me I have a 1950s pink Bel Aire I need to do something with.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Grimm said:


> Unless you get an older (read pre-1980s) industrial sewing machine it is not worth the money. I have worked in a lot of costume shops and the rate we blew up the machines was ridiculous! But then sewing non stop for 8+ hours a day can really wear a machine out. My 1960s Kenmore and 1960s Singer can take the abuse a lot better. I did invest in leather belts rather than rubber for my machines. Leather can be replaced easier than rubber when SHTF.
> 
> That reminds me I have a 1950s pink Bel Aire I need to do something with.


You might want to start gathering the parts to transplant a slightly more effective engine into it unlees it has a 283 and a powerglide already. OR just put it on barret jackson , get $1.5 mil for it and retire to you BOL


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> You might want to start gathering the parts to transplant a slightly more effective engine into it unlees it has a 283 and a powerglide already. OR just put it on barret jackson , get $1.5 mil for it and retire to you BOL


LOL! Bel Aire sewing machine.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I was LMAO on this one, can just see the guys at Barret Jackson when this thing rolled up.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> I was LMAO on this one, can just see the guys at Barret Jackson when this thing rolled up.


If I owned a Chevy Bel Air my dad would be trying to buy it from me. He was absent minded when he sold his back in '86. I loved that car. I was 7 and BEGGED him not to sell it.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

prepperware said:


> jsriley... Maybe if you get your dream machine, you can start producing something that you can sell and start paying it off?


pOssible maybe but since I have very little more than passing experience with metal lathes and even less with mills I wouldn't wnat to bet on it at least nothing much very fast. I have to pull over and let turtles pass.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Grimm said:


> LOL! Bel Aire sewing machine.


Sorry, I may be a bit of a gear head, when you say singer, I think sewing machines, cause that is what my Mom taught us to sew on, and that is the brand of the treadle machine under our stairs beside its much heavier commercial cousin that I need to gear down so a rookie can use it. From your posts it's ludicrous speed would probably not bother you.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

jsriley5 said:


> I have lusted after a lathe/mill/drill for a long time the money has never been there to get it. Maybe one day if things hold together long enough (that includes me)


you would prolly have better luck just finding the individual machines, and the quality for price would be higher, or look into some books or on the net, with a bit of enginuity a lathe can do a lot of the jobs by its self, even build the parts to make it so that you can cut gears with it, not a CNC gear cutter speed but build a gear non the less.


----------



## webeable (Aug 29, 2012)

Mill drill press you are able to do more presice drilling with a mill


----------

